# Low Tech project



## ivydree (24 Feb 2014)

Hey all!

Here's my future project. Still in the thinking though so be kind.

I'm about to get my hands on a small tank about 20*50*35 cm (need to check dimensions)

The idea is to create a small world for the missus, she wishes to have Corydoras in there, probably shrimps as well.

Thing is, I want to keep it cheap and simple, so, no CO2 injection, very low light.

Questions are:


What plants would you go for?
Is it possible to not us filtration at all?
What are the basics of low tech? Where should I start? What's important not to forget?
Inspirations welcome too as of hardscape and all. I'm a bit lost for ideas at the moment.

Awaiting your feedback!


----------



## faizal (25 Feb 2014)

Hey Ivydree . Welcome to the forum. The tank's dimensions seem a bit different from usual ,...I think.

I would choose small leafed plants that are hard to kill types like anubias petite nanas, some large leafed anubias like anubias lanceolate at the background,...some needle leaf java ferns (though I personally never had much luck with ferns in the first place,...there are many who have lovely ones in their non co2 tanks....like Alastair, Big Tom, Clonitza, Troi , Tim). You can find their journals easily in journals & featured journals section.
I would also recommend plants like Mini bolbitis,Staurogyne repens,cryptocorynes wendtii green, brown, cryptocoryne parva (a small sized crypt), morimo balls spread out & tied on to rocks & wood. Mark evans has done it in his journal called Convalescence. Varoius types of mosses,...java moss is the easiest one of them all,...in my opinion

Yes it is possible to keep it without filtration but you can always just install a hang on back filter y'know? Just to keep a light circulation going in the tank.

Basics of low tech is explained here: The Soil Substrate Planted Tank - A How to Guide | UK Aquatic Plant Society

In terms of lighting though, I would like to suggest using a single T8 tube @ 0.25 watts per litre. And it would be really easy on the plants if we keep the photoperiod to just 3 hours for the first 1-2 months & then gradually increase it beyond the two month period if you want a bit more faster growth rate,...if not you can just keep run As many people would tell you,..there really isn't any hard & fast rule to a low tech. What works for some might not work for another. But the fun will always be in giving it a shot. Play around it,...& have fun


----------



## faizal (26 Feb 2014)

edit: ".... if not you can just keep running it for 3 hours everyday for as long as you like,..." Sorry.......typing error.


----------

